Ask HN: Anyone can help me create a RSS feed for indiehackers.com? - orschiro
======
ry167
If you are looking for interviews, you can use Inspect Elements Network tab to
see the requests that your browser makes.

There is a POST request to Algolia (search provider, same as HN) that you
could take and re-create in your own system to generate the RSS feed.

The POST data you are looking for is something like:

```
{"requests":[{"indexName":"interviews_publishedAt_desc","params":"query=&page=0&hitsPerPage=20"}]}
```

\--

With all of that said - your best bet is to ask @csallen on Twitter or post on
IH itself.

~~~
orschiro
That's a good first start. Thank you!

------
orschiro
Found a workaround. Create a Google Alert for site:indiehackers.com and
subscribe via RSS feed:

[https://www.google.com/alerts/feeds/04308699908033129398/149...](https://www.google.com/alerts/feeds/04308699908033129398/14973825594480071123)

